# ******* Jaw jacker/ auto fisherman



## duneman101

I have been eyeing the jaw jacker and auto fisherman for quite some time now, but i didn't really like the price so i had everything but the trigger figured out and found some inspiration online... i think it looks pretty good, i'll be putting it to use this saturday... with this length it works perfect for my 24" medium action and 24" ultra light, i figure the medium for trout lakes and the ultra for perch. i made three different triggers last night and figured out the longer the trigger the lighter the pull. i filled the cross braces with silicon and sand for some added weight. let me know what you think.


----------



## DallanC

Holy Smokes... I was thinking about building something similar this weekend! I love the design. I had an idea for the trigger but I like your design much better. Question for you though, it looks like the rod butt isnt held too tight, when you release the tip does it bounce the rod out of the holder?


-DallanC


----------



## duneman101

DallanC said:


> Question for you though, it looks like the rod butt isnt held too tight, when you release the tip does it bounce the rod out of the holder?


In all of my tests last night, it did not come out or even come close to coming out. it wouldn't be hard to stick a couple inches of pvc in the hold to lengthen it, i wanted to keep it loose enough to be able to grab the rod out and fight the fish. i think the 45* angle of the rod holder will also do a lot to keep the tip up and secure.

i'm in clearfield if you ever wanna come look at it, here is a little more detail about the trigger too.


----------



## DallanC

Its a brilliant design. From the camera angle I wasnt sure on the butt of the rod but if it didnt come loose in your tests its good enough for me.

One mod I might make is telescoping of the base to support different pole lenghts (between me, my boy and my wife we have 6 rods of all differing lengths. I have a bunch of PVC pole holders already and they work great, adding a auto-hooker seems pretty straight forward and a fun project.


-DallanC


----------



## duneman101

DallanC said:


> One mod I might make is telescoping of the base to support different pole lenghts (between me, my boy and my wife we have 6 rods of all differing lengths


Yeah i already cut another length for the base to accomodate my 28" medium weight rod... i am thinkin of making a base long enough for my soft water rod for carp and cat fishing. i don't plan on gluing the pvc so it will be interchangeable.


----------



## pkred

Nice work that looks pretty cool.


----------



## Fishrmn

Saw a thread on another forum about a slammer that a guy made. He had made a true slammer out of wood. ( A slammer has a piece of wood that drops back toward the reel after it releases the rod tip ) He had made a firing pin on the base and put a #209 shotshell primer in the slammer. When the slammer falls, it sets off the primer. I guess you could be either sound asleep, or quite a ways away from it and know you got a bite. His first trial run inside his house was not popular with his wife. True ******* ingenuity.


----------



## duneman101

Fishrmn said:


> Saw a thread on another forum about a slammer that a guy made. He had made a true slammer out of wood. ( A slammer has a piece of wood that drops back toward the reel after it releases the rod tip ) He had made a firing pin on the base and put a #209 shotshell primer in the slammer. When the slammer falls, it sets off the primer. I guess you could be either sound asleep, or quite a ways away from it and know you got a bite. His first trial run inside his house was not popular with his wife. True ******* ingenuity.


Holy crap, i stay pretty close to my rods, so i don' think i need a big bang to let me know i got something, sounds fun though, can you imagine setting it up on PV for every perch, you'd have some pissed off neighbors. i did consider putting a bell or alarm on one, but with utah's laws about unattended to poles i don't get too far away.


----------



## Fishrmn

I wanna see a bunch of them up at the "Gorge" with primers going off all over the place. :lol: :lol:



> A person may use up to six lines without a
> second-pole permit when fishing at Flaming Gorge Reservoir through the ice. When using more than two lines at Flaming Gorge Reservoir, the angler's name shall be attached to each line, pole or tip-up, and the angler shall check only their lines.


----------



## Bears Butt

Duneman you are a genius!!


----------



## Moostickles

Great idea!!! Have you tried it out on the ice yet?


----------



## BIGDADDY

We are all waiting. Does it work?


----------



## Moostickles

I just had a great idea for a trigger that may work a little better than the hook you have Duneman. Try hooking an archery release to your rig which can hook to your rod tip or a string attached to it. Now you have a mechanism where you can easily adjust the sensitivity. 

Brings a whole new meaning to bowfishing!!! :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt

What does that look like UHD?


----------



## Grandpa D

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... CE8Q8gIwAQ
This is what one looks like. I agree that it would be worth trying.


----------



## Moostickles

Here it is!!!

[attachment=1:146sexda]downsized_0117122153.jpg[/attachment:146sexda]

[attachment=0:146sexda]downsized_0117122153a.jpg[/attachment:146sexda]

The setup holding the rod is the same as duneman's; however, the release is made from an archery trigger release. The wire is pulled down by the line as a fish bites, which presses the _extremely _sensitive trigger. There is a rubber washer between the wing-nut and the wire which, when tightened, increases the amount of tension it requires to release the rod. from my playing around with it, the sensitivity can be adjusted from a good tug to set it off all the way down to tripping when a fish farts (don't ask how I tested that  ). Now I just need to go try it out for real!!!

Also, I found that 1-1/4" pipe fits perfectly over 1" pipe, so I made a sleeve that can extend it to accommodates different size rods.

I'll post a picture of the whole thing tomorrow. I ran out of 4-way joints that hold the cross bars which help the whole thing stand up.

I'm stoked to try it out on the ice!!! Thanks Duneman for the great idea and inspiration!!!


----------



## duneman101

glad you guys are seeing/getting some ideas, i hit the hard water unsuccesfully at mantua the weekend before last, this weekend it will be getting the strawberry treatment and the Pineview treatment.


----------



## duneman101

hunting direct, your archery release is an awesome idea, i was going for dirt cheap crap i have around the house, i had considered the release a couple time though in my quest for a trigger mechanism. i just didn't wanna destroy my only release.


----------



## Moostickles

Here it is finished. I made it extendable so it will fit rods from 28-36 inches.

[attachment=0:1tprat92]downsized_0119121208.jpg[/attachment:1tprat92]


----------



## DallanC

You all should fold 6" of red duct tape over the rod tip and back onto itself to act as a "flag", its easy to spot rods that get action. I place the middle of a 6" piece of tape evenly on the bottom side of the rod, then fold it back so the two halves meet on the other side. It keeps it out of the way for the line when playing the fish.

Also, for the home built idea, you want more vertical action of the tip rather than horizontal, as when the tip releases it has to pull up the slack in the line over the release, before the pole can begin pulling on the line. Orient the pole more vertically so the tip springs upwards as much and quickly as possible.


-DallanC


----------



## duneman101

DallanC said:


> You all should fold 6" of red duct tape over the rod tip and back onto itself to act as a "flag", its easy to spot rods that get action. I place the middle of a 6" piece of tape evenly on the bottom side of the rod, then fold it back so the two halves meet on the other side. It keeps it out of the way for the line when playing the fish.
> 
> Also, for the home built idea, you want more vertical action of the tip rather than horizontal, as when the tip releases it has to pull up the slack in the line over the release, before the pole can begin pulling on the line. Orient the pole more vertically so the tip springs upwards as much and quickly as possible.
> 
> -DallanC


Great idea with the tape...

my triggers are only about 4 inches or less of slack total, when the pole sets off it pulls a full 12-14 iches of line so i don't think the the 4 inches is gonna matter all that much, but you are right that could affect it. Looks like huntingdirects trigger only uses a couple inches as well.


----------



## DallanC

I havent gotten around to building mine yet so I'm probably still over-thinking it. 

I have a bunch of PVC holders I built in the past and am trying to decide if I modify them to auto-hook or build one from scratch. My base's are shaped like a "U" which go on both sides of a hole for stability. I have all the parts bought to build the new rig, just gotta get time to work on it.


-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles

DallanC said:


> Also, for the home built idea, you want more vertical action of the tip rather than horizontal, as when the tip releases it has to pull up the slack in the line over the release, before the pole can begin pulling on the line. Orient the pole more vertically so the tip springs upwards as much and quickly as possible.


Thanks for bringing that point up. There is actually a lot more bend in the rod than what it looks in the photo. I took it from an angle that isn't very flattering... On the 36" rod in the photo, there is actually 32" of vertical movement at the rod tip.

I'm actually thinking of making the arm that hold the rod adjustable too. It seems like it could have the potential to rip the hook out of a fish's mouth, especially with the heavier rod or on something soft-mouthed like crappie or perch.


----------



## bobbywisco

what is the overall length from 90-90 when using a 24 inch rod?


----------



## DallanC

THANKS! I've got a better idea for a release I was going to put together this summer and I'd completely forgotten about it till now. You just reminded me New project to start up! LOL, way easier to do this kindof work while its warm outside.


-DallanC


----------

